# Paphiopedilum victoria-mariae



## Rick Barry (Jul 26, 2008)

Paph victoria-mariae

Probably the least commonly cultivated of the Cochlopetalums.







Regards,
Rick


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice! Good work and nice growing on one of the harder of the cochlopetalum to grow.

Ramon


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 26, 2008)

Rick,
Very Nice!! I am waiting for mine to open!! I hope it looks as good as yours!! 

Tom


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2008)

That is very nice Rick. Do you handle this one differently than your other Cochlos?


----------



## jblanford (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Rick, that is really good looking.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice colors Rick!!! Could you possibly post a photo of the plant? I would be interested to see the foliage!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Paul (Jul 27, 2008)

NIce one!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice blooming...


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice flower Rick, not commonly seen here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Good looking flower. I hope mine thinks about blooming soon.


----------



## labskaus (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice. I like the pouch of this one more than in the others in this group.

best wishes, Carsten


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet Mariae! Nice job Mr. Barry! A PIC of the whole plant would be great. I hear these can grow quiet large and can be difficult to grow well. Can you give out any of your secrets on culture?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 29, 2008)

In response to requests for shots of the entire plant:






...and a closer look at the foliage:






I was surprised to hear this is known as a difficult species in cultivation. I can't offer any special tips on growing it since I treat it the same as I would any other in the subgenus. I've been growing it in a west-facing window. Temperature ranges from 55 degrees F to (very rarely) 100 F. Typical highs in the summer are low to mid-80's.

This clone is from a selfing of 'Rodco' produced by the late Ray Rands in the mid-1990's.

Thanks for the comments.

Rick


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks Rick, strong plant!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the shots of the plant. Especially the underside/base of the plant. I have one that is of the size of yours but a single growth. Is this the first time to bloom? And have you been growing this clone from the seedling size?!?! I'm wondering if I will have to wait 10+ years for a spike! I saw v-mariae at OL in the 90's (in Jerry's private collection) and it had a spike over 2 foot long, the plant was the same! If I remember correctly, v- mariae grows high in the mountains on volcanic rock, cool temps with high humidity and lots of mosses. A bit different then others in this group.
At one thing, I had 3 of these plants from Rands. Jungle collected of course and none surrived my TX culture but they were long skinny leaves, 24-30+ inches and fairly beat up. I figured that I couldn't provide the right temperatures to revive them. This current plant being seed grown and very healthy is doing great. Of course my culture has vastly "improved" since the 90's with the same heat!
Nice show. Thanks again for the great PICs of your plant and the excellent flower.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Sep 27, 2008)

Rare and hard to find. and notorious for just growing and growing. Had mine for over 5 years and stay single growth and no bloom so i get rid of it at local meeting.


----------

